# Coding of infusions with CPR



## preema (Nov 3, 2008)

Please advice which all drugs can be considered as part of cardiopulmonary resuccitation.

CPR together with infusions of Atropine, Epinephrine, Bicarbonate, Adrenaline, Vasopressin, Amiodarone, Magnesium nad Calcium. Do we need to code these infusions separately or can be considered as a part of CPR.


----------



## Rncoder (Nov 21, 2008)

we do not bill for the administration of any medication during the time the code was in progress. ( the pharmacy is still going to bill for the drugs...but the administration, facility side, will not bill for the injections since it is part of the cpr bundle)...once the pt is stabilized and the cpr event has ended..then  we would start billing for  any meds given after the code event has ended per documentation. You have to pay close attention to the times etc.   A recent example is that versed was given for intubation IVP  , i did not code for that, but then because the dr ordered a versed drip an hour later, after the intubation (and after the codeended) I did code for that. The  same is true for intubation. we would not charge for drugs given specifically for intubation sedation, etc....


----------



## cinco111 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Are CPR meds separately billable if Critical Care billed and not CPR?*

Would you bill the CPR medications separately if you do not bill for CPR - only Critical Care?


----------

